# Princess Bella Breeze in the tiara...



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow! Trying to take a picture of an almost 5 month old puppy in a tiara and a princess dress was no easy task. Talk about a test of patience! The beautiful dress was a gift to Bella for this special occasion from a dear dear friend. [URL="http://







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is the dress[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Bella, you make a gorgeous princess!!! What a beautiful dress!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Princess Bella!! How preciousl is she in that tiara and top it off that beautiful dress. I love it!! :tender:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a beautiful dress for a beautiful princess.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope - Bella looks like a little fairy princess. :wub::wub: What a cutie pie. Boy I remember when you were looking for her How life changes for the better. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We've got another beautiful PRINCESS on SM. Bella Breeze looks so cute in the tiara and her new Princess dress. What a little doll baby.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, Bella has really grown up since her last pics! What a good girl for posing so nicely in the tiara


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwwww! Bella breeze is SO happy and, of course, a real Princess in her tiara . I just love watching her grow! Her smile makes me happy :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Bella you are such a beautiful princess in your new dress and the tiara.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww! She does look like a little princess! What a good little sweetie! Her princess dress is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, how adorable! Bella Breeze you make a beautiful princess! It was worth all the work to get that picture Mom!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful little Princess! That dress is adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwwwww.......what a princess indeed!!! :forgive me::two thumbs up:

I had a very hard time getting the tiara to stay on Ava's head, so with a 5 month old puppy.......wow.....you did fantastic!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Bella looks like she stepped right out of a fairy tale book!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww she looks very happy in that Tiara  Mummy I want to keep it.......


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the kind words! Here is another shot of Bella where you can see her pretty dress a little better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great photo!
Bella is such a pretty princess, and her dress is just beautiful!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:tenderh what a beautiful princess :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Awwwwwww.......what a princess indeed!!! :forgive me::two thumbs up:
> 
> I had a very hard time getting the tiara to stay on Ava's head, so with a 5 month old puppy.......wow.....you did fantastic!!!! :aktion033:


 
Pat, I meant to tell you, I was showing my kids all of the photos of the fluffs with the tiara and when we got to Ava's pic, my 6 year old looked at me and said "awwwwww.....I want this one." He thought she looked like a little stuffed toy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a little doll!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful and so very young princess! MiMi sends kisses.:wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW Hope she got soooo big!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how darling she looks! :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She looks so cute!!! But she kinda looks like she wants outta that dress so she can go play!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

LexiMom said:


> WOW Hope she got soooo big!!!


I think Bella's photographs big because she looks big to me too in this pic but in reality, she is still so small - not yet four pounds.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What a cutie pie :wub2:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

she looks so pretty with the tiara!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aunties - I got my cwown in da mail (I wuse to caw it a Tiawa). My mommy has been vewy busy wit stupid woik but she pwomises I'w gets a bath dis weekend and wiw take a pictuw wit it. I towd haw da bath is unnecessawy but she wont wisten. Tanks Bewwa and Auntie hope for the pwessies dat came wit it. :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tywer yous be da firs big hansome boy to gets da tiara. Now yous need to know dat da firs tiara bees for boy oney. For big deal popes....day bees old time king like guys. So you bees wit dat tiara proud like...okay? It not be girly stuff. Meme jus can't wait to see you show how hansum a hansum guy wike Tywer can be. Kiss kiss...hansum....den kiss kiss again.:wub::wub::wub:Wub Marilyn Monroe aka MiMi Stassforth.:wub:


----------

